# My Next Truck Will Be a Ford 6.4.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Love the new Fords and this cab off system is great for repairs. Link this to the solid front axle and GM doesn't have a chance. I love Fords.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

fords been doing for that a long time vans and cut away chassis especially . 25,5 hrs thats flying . its a flawed system for sure


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mike psd;728068 said:


> fords been doing for that a long time vans and cut away chassis especially . 25,5 hrs thats flying . its a flawed system for sure


Prettty cool vid though.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Another reason to Dodge CTD and not a Ford


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd have to agree. What a hassle. And I'm a Ford guy. I'll stick to the gas engines for now.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Just think what something like that would cost after the warrenty is out.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

For big or major repairs, I could see that beeing okay. You wouldnt need to lift it for most repairs. But I put a 3 inch body lift on my chevy, and the engine sits 3" lower than the body know, and it makes it a pain working on many things.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I knew JD Dave had a "soft side" for FORD's! lol  Wait until the scorpion diesels come out tho, they're supposed to be better tech than the powerstroke.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would NEVER own one of those out of warranty! WOW that looks like a pain.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

LOL Dave you're a character.

And the guy said that was to just replace a fuel line!! Imagine the out of warranty repair costs!!


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

musclecarboy;728241 said:


> LOL Dave you're a character.
> 
> And the guy said that was to just replace a fuel line!! Imagine the out of warranty repair costs!!


And the high pressure fuel pump


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought an 08 f250 at the end of the summer. I have owned Ford trucks with nothing but diesels for the last 20 years and have been satisfied. When I learned that working on the 6.4L required pulling the cab I didn't want any part of that. I went with the gas motor.
The potential for problems was not worth it for my situation.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Dustball;728248 said:


> And the high pressure fuel pump


lol, High pressure fuel pump and 2 injectors at 115k miles, bargian price $3100.00 and yes, I know


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Just think when the trucks get rusty. But I'm sure all the bolts have plenty of antiseize on them from the factory You guys better get under your trucks now and put Fluid Flim or something on those cab mounts and whatever else


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

so you might want to change your signature to FORD trucks and John Deere tractors.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont know... when i can pick up a fully loaded 08 extended cab diesel up for 36K brand new..... its got me thinking............... expecially when the sticker price on the door says 53.... but i have to agree, that body lift sucks!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;730111 said:


> so you might want to change your signature to FORD trucks and John Deere tractors.


no no, ford truck, new holland tractors  if ones gonna be blue then both have to be blue


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Triple L;730121 said:


> no no, ford truck, new holland tractors  if ones gonna be blue then both have to be blue


hahaha i think kubota tractors but new holland/ford is good to me.


----------

